# 2003 VW Jetta Rear Caliper / Parking Brake Problems



## opelgt21 (Feb 21, 2009)

I replaced my rear calipers his weekend (they where locked up) and now the parking brake doesn't work. THe cables move and bottom out on the stops on the calipers.
Has anybody had similar problems when replacing rear calipers? If so how did you fix it?
Is it possible for the parking brake mechanism to get air-locked?


----------



## JETEXVR6JETTA (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: 2003 VW Jetta Rear Caliper / Parking Brake Problems (opelgt21)*

the parking brake mechanism is fully mechanical and has no hydralic parts. you can adjust the cables. the procedure should be in the bentley manual http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

